# Display Issues



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

About 8 or 9 months ago I got a new computer (specs below). I have been having issues with it since then, however I did not return it because my old computer was a piece of **** and I really wanted this one. Whenever I watch youtube, and play some games (not of all them do this), my screen will freeze for a couple of seconds, sometimes flicker a little, and then it'll unfreeze and I receive a little pop up bubble thing from the bottom right saying "Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered.". Occasionally, I also get a BSOD. This has started to become really irritating because the game that I am playing a lot right now is one of the games that this happens on very frequently, and whenever I want to watch youtube, this happens. I am very convinced that this is a driver issue, because when I go into safe mode and watch youtube (I found a way to enable my sound in safe mode after I discovered this issue doesn't happen in it), this doesn't happen. I would just stay in safe mode forever and not worry about it, but pretty much no games run in safe mode so I can't do that. I have tried reformatting, and I have updated my drivers several times. I have read on other websites about this and some of them say that it is a power supply issue (I think my power supply is 330W, but I'm not sure), and some of them don't. If any of you have any ideas on how to fix this, please help me, because it's really frustrating. Thanks.


OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8183 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 939730 MB, Free - 753646 MB; D: Total - 13839 MB, Free - 1705 MB;
Motherboard: FOXCONN, 2A92
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012, Updated and Enabled

If you need any other information just ask.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

While waiting for a reply:

I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests (located at this link: Hardware Diagnostics ). They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> Hard Drive Diagnostics (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> ...


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> *NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
> 
> While waiting for a reply:
> 
> I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests (located at this link: Hardware Diagnostics ). They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:


Thanks for the reply.

OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ?: Windows 7

· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?: x64

· What was original installed OS on system?: Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium

· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?: OEM

· Age of system (hardware): ~10 months

· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS?: Yes, twice. Latest one was in April 2011

· CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2 Ghz

· Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 6570 1GB dedicated

· MotherBoard: Board: FOXCONN 2A92 1.01
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 6.09 09/07/2010

· Power Supply - brand & wattage: Like I said earlier I'm not sure but I think it's 330W

· System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard 

· Exact model number: P6741F


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and look at the power supply label for

make
model
wattage

the psu will need to be 80+ quality 550w or better


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Babusca, I am Social Media Ambassador for HP and I am sorry to see your having problems w/ your *HP PAVILION P6741F... *I see where you mentioned your desktop is only 8-9 months old and therefore still under the one year warranty period.. You mentioned "About 8 or 9 months ago I got a new computer (specs below). I have been having issues with it since then"... have you let HP know that your desktop has not been performing well.. Please let me know if you would like me to follow up on your HP warranty support or any issues you may have had with HP


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

dai said:


> take the side off the case and look at the power supply label for
> 
> make
> model
> ...


Bastec ATX0300D5WC
300W max



SoMeAm said:


> Hi Babusca, I am Social Media Ambassador for HP and I am sorry to see your having problems w/ your *HP PAVILION P6741F... *I see where you mentioned your desktop is only 8-9 months old and therefore still under the one year warranty period.. You mentioned "About 8 or 9 months ago I got a new computer (specs below). I have been having issues with it since then"... have you let HP know that your desktop has not been performing well.. Please let me know if you would like me to follow up on your HP warranty support or any issues you may have had with HP


I will probably return it if it is not easily fixable.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Running 50 memory dumps (18 Oct 2011 to 19 Jan 2012 - 3 months)

Avnex Virtual Audio Device has configuration problems. Please:
- download a fresh copy of the drivers for the device from the Avnex website. It's most likely the Voice changer software from here: Voice Changer and free Audio/Video software - Parody Voice Maker, DVD/MP3 Player, Music Editor & Free Screensaver
- uninstall the current software
- install the freshly downloaded software

MSI Afterburner is known to cause BSOD's on some Win7 systems (along with Riva Tuner and EVGA Precision). Please uninstall this program immediately.

If you are overclocking, please remove the overclock and return the system to stock values while we troubleshoot your issues. Once we've succeeded in making the system stable, then you can reset the overclock without worrying that the problems with the system will affect it.

Run video tests from here: Hardware Diags.
More after I come back from dinner.....


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> Running 50 memory dumps (18 Oct 2011 to 19 Jan 2012 - 3 months)
> 
> Avnex Virtual Audio Device has configuration problems. Please:
> - download a fresh copy of the drivers for the device from the Avnex website. It's most likely the Voice changer software from here: Voice Changer and free Audio/Video software - Parody Voice Maker, DVD/MP3 Player, Music Editor & Free Screensaver
> ...


I deleted the Avnex software since I don't even use it, and I got rid of MSI Afterburner, etc. Someone suggested i downloaded it on another tech forum, I guess they didnt know what they were saying.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The program (MSI Afterburner) works on some systems - but we've seen a lot of BSOD's due to it. That's why we recommed removing it.

AMD OverDrive (AODDriver2.sys) is either a stand-alone application, or a component of the AMD VISION Engine Control Center.
Please uninstall the AMD OverDrive program. 
If it's the stand-alone app, uninstall it via Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program
If it's in the AMD VISION Engine Control Center, you can uninstall it using the AMD uninstall tool (or uninstall the entire AMD VISION Engine Control Center application through Control Panel

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011912-36909-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Jan 19 16:29:38.011 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:14:26.588
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::MarkResourcesForEviction+94 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::MarkResourcesForEviction+94
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`061bed0c fffff880`07d4e808 fffff880`07d4e060
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011812-48672-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan 18 18:47:04.092 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:22.278
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`086f42b8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011112-33930-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan 11 19:55:05.790 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:29:03.367
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7bb8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0975c010 fffff880`04a07bb8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011012-35802-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Jan 10 17:18:08.512 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:13.714
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7bb8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`08984010 fffff880`04d3fbb8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010612-33633-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Jan  6 22:52:45.463 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:33:20.024
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
Probably caused by : AVGIDSFilter.Sys ( AVGIDSFilter+31a1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_AVGIDSFilter+31a1
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff780`c0000000 00000000`0000133d 10101010`10101010
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122511-38157-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Dec 25 02:39:51.322 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:58:23.899
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4da57 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_atikmdag+4da57
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122411-38610-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 24 09:41:49.232 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:21.808
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08742038 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122211-38891-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec 22 01:10:48.798 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:21.374
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`075da4e0 fffff880`04d1544c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122011-39359-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 20 21:36:09.636 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:37:22.822
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122011-42978-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 20 03:35:40.814 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:07:56.391
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121611-39905-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec 16 22:16:23.500 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:04:58.702
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121411-37175-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec 14 19:36:34.450 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:52:58.637
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`000c08a5 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121311-45630-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 13 22:40:14.362 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:20.938
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+468e5 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  avgrsa.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+468e5
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments 00000000`05bf72f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`777b5014 00000000`00000008
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121311-55052-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 13 21:23:21.686 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:59:40.888
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121211-50559-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec 12 16:33:42.558 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:22:41.135
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121111-50232-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Dec 11 13:48:28.406 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:26:00.796
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`06f31460 fffff880`02c1c44c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112511-30030-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 16:00:12.811 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.701
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`087cb8f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111711-37143-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 21:13:08.860 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:23:22.436
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`073624e0 fffff880`02d8544c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111711-31746-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 18:49:15.971 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:09:12.547
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110711-48890-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov  7 22:38:59.974 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:15:42.550
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110711-37799-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov  7 17:12:07.606 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:32.792
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`06bdd010 fffff880`04c1c44c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110711-53742-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov  7 16:21:44.525 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:59:10.727
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09f47010 fffff880`02d4544c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110611-45427-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov  6 21:21:38.281 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:17.483
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110611-36863-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov  6 20:39:48.012 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:44:33.589
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110311-42947-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov  3 17:06:11.798 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:51:12.375
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`077f54e0 fffff880`04c1d44c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-34117-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 19:57:20.044 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:19.246
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7374 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`07629010 fffff880`04d62374 ffffffff`c0000001 00000000`00000003
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-38423-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 19:26:27.799 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:16:20.001
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-39499-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 20:50:53.907 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:35:12.483
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0b40d010 fffff880`04a0744c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103011-30529-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Oct 30 20:59:45.223 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:25:03.799
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103011-31761-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Oct 30 18:34:02.480 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:15:44.682
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102911-36441-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 29 20:36:27.038 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.240
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0755c8f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102911-37736-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 29 14:16:49.825 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:16:17.401
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`09a99010 fffff880`02d1b44c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-33852-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 19:23:02.693 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:02:12.269
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`086e24e0 fffff880`04ba444c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102611-30092-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 26 19:54:54.226 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:30:49.412
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102111-37487-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 21 20:46:38.550 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:23.752
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102111-35599-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 21 20:36:51.395 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:52.971
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-43992-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 20 21:20:45.907 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:50.109
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4ce51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4ce51
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-30420-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 19 20:39:28.745 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:06.321
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+744c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`06d214e0 fffff880`0495444c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101911-32042-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 19 18:17:35.029 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:21.606
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`075778f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101911-35037-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 21:42:04.714 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:46.916
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-36582-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 19:39:39.043 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:18.619
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-31715-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 19:31:21.048 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:04:53.250
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-36613-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 18:25:30.445 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:23.021
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-37939-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 18:20:34.986 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:57.562
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-34476-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 18:12:48.691 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:28.893
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-35193-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 17:52:47.200 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:40:06.402
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-34195-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 16:11:13.797 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:13.999
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-35131-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 16:05:41.880 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:58.066
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-68000-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 15:30:06.653 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:10:40.840
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-39109-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 22:01:33.806 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:30.383
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4d591 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
PROCESS_NAME:  FreeStyle.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+4d591
Bugcheck code A0000001
Arguments 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.09
BiosReleaseDate = 09/07/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> The program (MSI Afterburner) works on some systems - but we've seen a lot of BSOD's due to it. That's why we recommed removing it.
> 
> AMD OverDrive (AODDriver2.sys) is either a stand-alone application, or a component of the AMD VISION Engine Control Center.
> Please uninstall the AMD OverDrive program.
> ...


I uninstalled the amd vision engine control.

I also have run the hard drive test and it passed. im planning on doing the others now/tomorrow.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I ran the memtest and it got 5 passes (ran it overnight). I also ran the FurMark stress test and at 88 degrees i had the issue with the screen freezing for a couple seconds etc, so i quit the program. Not sure how to look at the log, though, if you want it.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No need to look at the log.
If it freezes in Furmark, then there's a problem with the video card.
Try another video card


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> No need to look at the log.
> If it freezes in Furmark, then there's a problem with the video card.
> Try another video card


Don't have another one.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Borrow one, or purchase one from a place that'll let you return it and get your money back if you don't need it. Most major retailers like WalMart, Target, BestBuy, etc will allow returns


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> Borrow one, or purchase one from a place that'll let you return it and get your money back if you don't need it. Most major retailers like WalMart, Target, BestBuy, etc will allow returns


Even if i did just return it after, im not sure i would want to be playing around with my graphics card and taking it out etc, for fear of breaking it somehow or not putting it in correctly/taking it out incorrectly. ive only opened a computer once and that was to find out my power supply stuff. 

Are you sure its a hardware issue? when i run windows in safe mode and watch youtube/other video websites it works fine but in regular mode it messes up every now and then.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Follow up with SoMeAm and let HP handle it then.
Good luck!


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> Follow up with SoMeAm and let HP handle it then.
> Good luck!


So I should return it?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes its under warranty, why not take advantage of that?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Yes its under warranty, why not take advantage of that?


Alright. can i just bring it to future shop (where i bought it) and theyll refund me or replace it? or do i have to contact hp?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have no idea, I would bet you go to HP though.What does your paperwork tell you to do?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

SoMeAm is the HP ambassador and has offered to help (in post #5) - take advantage of that and send them a PM. Here's a link to the profile: Tech Support Forum - View Profile: SoMeAm


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

usasma said:


> SoMeAm is the HP ambassador and has offered to help (in post #5) - take advantage of that and send them a PM. Here's a link to the profile: Tech Support Forum - View Profile: SoMeAm


Did already  No reply so far.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

SoMeAm said i have to call hp. Thanks for your help guys even though we couldnt fix it


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Babusca, What is the status on your computer. You mentioned your unit is only 8-9 months old. Do you need assistance with getting warranty support. Please advise.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

SoMeAm said:


> Hi Babusca, What is the status on your computer. You mentioned your unit is only 8-9 months old. Do you need assistance with getting warranty support. Please advise.



I haven't gotten around to calling that number yet, but sure, I could use some support.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

K so I called and APPARENTLY it's not a hardware issue and since this pc is "not customizable", the graphics card isn't compatible with high end games or some crap like that, and it's not a problem with the computer, it just can't run high end games even with it's good specs (which is ******** in my opinion). They won't replace it because it's "not a hardware problem" so the warranty doesn't cover it, so there goes $900 down the drain. Never again, HP. Never again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What do they mean not customizable? It must have a pci-x video slot you can probably upgrade the card as long as you also upgrade the psu to a decent 650 watt psu, something that can't help but improve the pc anyway.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

i dunno but i didn't even customize this computer so i don't see how that should affect the graphics card power. the card has 1gb dedicated memory, the processor is a quad core 3.2 ghz, i have 8gb ram, and 1tb hard drive. i dont see why this computer cant run high end games etc without crashing. it cant even run multiplayer minecraft which is sad. however hp did fix the problem with youtube, i still cant play l4d2 without the issue happening. maybe if i turn my settings to the lowest it will help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Right it doesn't make sense. The video card isn't a bad one, but it is not the best for gaming either. The odds are its the inadequate psu brand name mfgrs always put in retail units coupled with the gpu and if you replace both you should be fine.
For psu you should only buy Corsair (except for Cx and GS models), Xfx of Seasonic and 550 watt or above. I would bet its the psu that is actually quitting now because there is not a pc maker that uses an acceptable psu for gaming I have ever seen. HP uses Bestec and Hipro for psu, and frankly that's about the worst available.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I think i'm just gonna get my old computer out of the garage. at least it can run counter-strike: source etc. without crashing... Also they said the computer isn't customizable so wouldn't I not be able to get a better psu?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You came hear for help yet you won't listen so I will try one more time. Unless this is a slimline model pc *and it is not*, there is no such thing as a non customizable desktop. You have a standard size mid tower which should be able to hold any decent psu made. Please only accept XFX, Seasonic or Corsair brand psus and no CX or GS models please from Corsair.You can change the video card and the psu effortlessly so iot sounds liuke you are more likely just lacking in courage. Why not find a local pc repair shop and ask them to upgrade both for you, as I said it is easy to do and you have a 300 watt piece of crap psu in there which is most likely causing the problem anyway.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't really have the money to buy a new card, so do I really have to replace that too? I understand that the psu is terrible but what's wrong with the card?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh nothing I thought you wanted to replace it. I would bet that just replacing the psu with a quality psu will solve the problem anyway. We recommend only Seasonic, XFX or Corsair psu's (other than Cx or GS Corsair models) and 520-600 watt would be fine.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Nah, as long as the card isn't the problem. Alright, I'll try and find a psu thats not too expensive but good enough. When I do i'll post it here to make sure its alright and that its compatible xD.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please use only the brands I mentioned or you are throwing money away.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Are these all compatible with my pc? Which one should I buy, the cheapest one?

Corsair HX650 - $139.99

Corsair TX750 - $119.99

Corsair TX650 - $99.99

Also, why no CX or GS models? Is my pc not compatible with those or are those just bad models?


----------



## RooSalad (Jan 23, 2012)

They're commonly bad models. They don't last long, and are often the reason for further computer issues.

I think the bottom "Corsair 650" 99.99 power supply will suffice just fine for you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the tx 650 is fine


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright, I'll have to order it with my brother's credit card next time he comes home. Thanks for the help guys. If I still have problems I'll post again (hopefully I won't have to). You guys have been really helpful throughout this. Much appreciated 

Also, should I get someone to upgrade it for me or is it not hard to do? I've never replaced a part, so would I know how to do it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you just disconnect the plugs and there is just 4 screws to remove to take it out and put back into the new one and reinsert the plugs


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The Cx and GS models are not as good as they are not made by Seasonic which the rest of the model numbers are made by.


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Babusca,
Please pm me the service ticket number from HP tech support... It is true that warranty is for h/w only but there may need to be clarification on the customization of your unit. I will look into this once I can see the service ticket number. Thank you


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, so I finally got around to getting the power supply, I installed it, but the freezing etc still occurs.. What now? I'm starting to get really frustrated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

run this in the tray and check your running temps

Core Temp

try this one for the gpu

http://download.orbmu2k.de/download.php?id=49


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

dai said:


> disable a/virus


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's always a good idea to disable your Antivirus program when installing software.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah. Wasn't 100% sure what a/virus meant


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No problem sometimes we just fail to communicate as well as we can.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

dai said:


> in the device manager uninstall the video card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
> when windows finishes rebooting
> disable a/virus
> ...


With low resolution mode enabled, I cannot see the bottom of the installation menu and therefore I cannot click next/install. It doesn't allow me to move the window up past the top the screen, either.


EDIT: Nevermind. I did it using tab, and enter.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

On the Core Temp program it says under Temperature Readings: Tj. Max: 70 degrees C and CPU #0: 38 degrees C, Min. 37 degrees C, Max. 49 degrees C. In the tray, they all say 37 degrees C. 
On the GPUObserver program it says 60 degrees C.

Also, after uninstalling the drivers via device manager, when I rebooted my computer, the device reinstalled I think before I disabled my anti-virus and installed the drivers from AMD. If that makes a difference.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

During a game, at about 80 degrees on the graphics card, and 56 degrees on the processors (checked those after the freeze), the issue happened again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste on the cpu

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5

blow the dust out of th fans and heat sink with a can of air


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see why it would need new paste, the computer is just over a year old :s


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the gap in temps between surfing and games is getting wide

paste or dust may be the cause

it was just a suggestion it may or may not help


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I do not know where to get paste, and I (or anybody in my house, actually) do not know how to apply it, so I have a feeling I would mess it up :/ I will try the compressed air eventually, however, as I do have a compressor in my garage.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

paste is available at just about all computer stores 

to apply it just follow the instructions from the link i gave you in post 52


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think it's temperature, because it's happens at low temperature sometimes. It varies from game to game.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the recommended voltage range on the makers site

some m/boards default to low to cater for cheap ram and you may need to set the voltage manually in the bios


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

dai said:


> check the recommended voltage range on the makers site


The maker of..?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your ram


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

dai said:


> your ram


How do I found out who made my ram? I bought this computer pre-built. Is there a way to tell?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Install this standalone version and go to "memory".
SIW Standalone Version description, System Resources Tune-Up Browse Page 4 Downloads List By Date | PCWorld | PCWorld


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

It's Hyundai Electronics but I don't know where to find the recommended voltage. Sorry for slow reply.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Bump. Still need help, guys.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Motherboard Specifications, H-RS880-uATX (Aloe) HP Pavilion p6510f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Is this your motherboard?

The GPU requires 400 watt PSU
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, 1024 Mb

Edit - If you haven't added any hardware since you bought it and allthe components are "as is" at time of purchase then your warranty is valid and you should consider returning for a refund or exchange of a bettter or more suitable PC HP will probably only upgrade the PSU but that would be better than what you got now.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Motherboard Specifications, H-RS880-uATX (Aloe) HP Pavilion p6510f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> Is this your motherboard?
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't read anything after the post with my specs... I called HP before my warranty was over, they're not going to do anything about it, my warranty is over as of March 2012 (bought it March 2011, warranty lasts 1 year), and I now have a 650W power supply. Still didn't fix it.

Also, my computer is a p6741f, not whatever that link is...


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, there was a lot to read and I did read most of it though, even the part where the HP advisor offered to help you. I know you rang HP but I was on the thought that you may have wanted a refund rather than actual help from them.

I've dealt with HP Service centers with other products and they are quite helpful and will repair or replace products even out of warranty if the purchaser is polite, calm, and quiet and friendly.


If you can prove your parts are the same as when the pre-built was purchased and follow up with data about the inadequacies of the PSU, and the unhelpfulness of the Service then you do have a legal case that can be taken to court. You must provide copies of all your invoices and proof to HP with a notice of intention to reclaim or sue, and any other information that may pertain to the case, including any monetary loss to you. Seek legal advise first, though.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Sorry, there was a lot to read and I did read most of it though, even the part where the HP advisor offered to help you. I know you rang HP but I was on the thought that you may have wanted a refund rather than actual help from them.
> 
> I've dealt with HP Service centers with other products and they are quite helpful and will repair or replace products even out of warranty if the purchaser is polite, calm, and quiet and friendly.
> 
> ...


I called them for a refund initially but then the worker decided that he would try and fix it (which he didn't), and then he said that it isn't a hardware problem so they can't refund it and that my computer is just not good enough to run games (even though it is...). And do you seriously expect me to take this to court? I don't have time for that.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

You've got your new PSU so it's no longer a problem however, i see you are still having issues.

As in post#65, are they your specs? If not could you provide more accurate specs for the motherboard model and perhaps take out a ram stick and note the details on the label. 
Before opening the case, you should turn off the mains power to the PC, when the motherboard light goes out, it is safe to dabble inside.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

As said in one of the first posts... My motherboard is a FOXCONN 2A92 1.01


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

I've found your motherboard, just not where I expected.
Foxconn 2a92 Mainboard Specs

According to HP, your specs is here - 
HP Pavilion p6700 Desktop PC series -  HP Pavilion p6741f Desktop PC Product Specifications - c02700752 - HP Business Support Center
which is the same motherboard as I mentioned earlier but is not the same as the foxconn motherboard.

So, if you could just peek into your case and see which motherboard you have as compared to what I've listed - to make it easy, is it green or blue?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

The Bus clock is 200mhz so your ram should be 800mhz which is not supported by either motherboard ergo a case for a REFUND, plus costs!

However, have you done any tweaking in the BIOS?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> The Bus clock is 200mhz so your ram should be 800mhz which is not supported by either motherboard ergo a case for a REFUND, plus costs!
> However, have you done any tweaking in the BIOS?


I didn't mean that the 800mhz ram won't work but your system will be slow because of it. The specs show that it is not listed as the preferred ram speed for either motherboard.

I think that you have either opted for the Foxconn board when you made the purchase or that it was a "filler" when HP ran out of stock of the other motherboard.

The CPU is a slow processor when it comes to extensive game play, video editing and movie-making, and streaming video, programming and compiling etc and it can't keep up with the gpu so that when you do something extreme, the GPU crashes.

If you keep the settings low to medium in games, not have more than one application running at any one time, not have more than 3 tabs in browser, it could work well enough.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

From my memory, when I swapped the power supplies I'm fairly certain that the motherboard was green, and no I have not touched the BIOS. I did not have a choice in the motherboard, and this is simply what it came with when I bought it from Future Shop and they said nothing of it. I have tried keeping the settings at the lowest, and I usually don't run a lot of things at once but the freezing still happens, and it's _very_ irritating :/


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Go into BIOS then click the last tab to Save & Exit. Simple. You don't have to make any changes, it's just that when you dabble within the case like change a part or something, you need to update the bios. Most times, the bios self-updates but some systems need manual Save & Exit. It's a security feature. Usually, on post boot, there is a message at the bottom of the screen that says "Hardware changes have been made" but only appears a for a few seconds, then continues to boot to desktop. If you have manufacturer logo enabled, you won't see any message or error messages during boot post.

Considering that your PC is not an HP direct sale, it could be that your PC was factory outlet "special". If you have the documentation of sale reciept that details the specs of the PC then you can make some sort of claim against Future Shop if the details differ to the actual PC specs.

For Customer Service, please contact Future Shop at 1-800-663-2275 or [email protected].

In the meantime, we will endeavour to resolve your current issues.

What programs or games do you have running when the freezing occurs?
I'll have to recount your specs before I can make any further comment.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried the BIOS Save & Exit thing but it didn't fix it.

Usually it happens when I'm playing a game such as (but not limited to): Counter-Strike: Source (less frequently), Garry's Mod (less frequently, depends on what server really [more frequent on some than others]), Dead Island (very frequent), or Minecraft (frequent). These are all at the lowest graphical settings, too. The first 3 games are launched through a program called Steam, and the last one is just alone. The first 2 games are fairly old and not very demanding in terms of computer power, but Dead Island is rather new so that might be why the issue is more frequent in that game. Occasionally, but not very often, it'll also happen when I'm watching videos on Youtube and the like. Usually only when there's several video tabs open.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Minecraft requires OpenGL so check your Display utilities and make sure the option for OpenGL is enabled.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Minecraft requires OpenGL so check your Display utilities and make sure the option for OpenGL is enabled.


By that do you mean my AMD VISION Engine Control Center?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

babusca said:


> By that do you mean my AMD VISION Engine Control Center?


Not sure, just go check. 

According to Game-Debate your graphics is suited to Minecraft but with limitations - 
Radeon HD 6570 1GB DDR5 PC Gaming Graphics Card Hardware For Game System Requirements

low or Medium settings
Resolution - 2560x1600

Which graphics port are you using for the display and is the display monitor an lcd or TV or CRT or other? What?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

There is no option to enable it there, but I'm using some kind of a VGA adapter port and a regular flat-screen Acer monitor.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

The only thing I can suggest is that you play one game as soon as you boot up and not go browsing or using applications or other. When you finish the game you reboot to clear the ram and GPU ram then you can go browising.

Basically, you can only do one thing at a time and then reboot after each choice. Don't have 3 videos going in 3 different tabs, you only have one.

Don't play one game for xx hours then go play another, you have to reboot after each game played.

It's bothersome but I think it's your only choice. At least, try it my way and see if there are any errors occurring. Your system, despite the motherboard, is good enough for Microsoft Office, playing Spider Solitaure, web browsing, and general PC use but it is not a gaming PC.

If you have no problems with your PC for general use (like studies and projects) then consider it for that purpose and then go buy a gaming PC designed for games. I"ve got a PC for high end games, another for internet, another for video editing, another for audio editing, and another for older 98 games. I got Oses rangng from Windows 95 to Windows 7 x64. The best platform is the Vista x32 for mmid ranged games but some games perform better on XP or Win 7.

PC games are designed on a PC with a specific Video card. It's only when it is in Beta version is it tested for compliancy with other GPU and hardware.

Minecraft - This link provides good information about your settings
Hardware performance - Minecraft Wiki 
ATI Radeon 9xxx and Up with OpenGL 2 Support 
Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 or up is required to be able to run the game. Java (Java SE 6 Update 32 or Java SE 7 Update 4 or newer is preferred)

You may have to consider that your problems are due to game preferences rather than your hardware even though your hardware is not meeting requirements.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

*sigh* I figured that might be the answer, even though I dreaded it. I guess I'll leave this thread open for a few more days to see if anybody else has something to say. Thanks for your help.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Would buying different ram fix the problem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes it sure sounds like it would but please go here and match the model to your HP system and buy the exact models recommended. I am not talking about speed I am talking about model number of recommended Crucial ram. You can buy Crucial ram anywhere you like but only those recommended model numbers.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com
This post is so long and I just reread it but can't seem to find what you did with video card, is that replaced also?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

No I still have the same video card. Never touched it.

And what product line is my computer from? Also, won't it be different since the motherboard is not what it should be?

Edit: Used their scanner to find compatible ram.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Ignore everything after the first sentence in my above post. I wish to edit it but you can't edit it after 15 minutes for whatever reason. Here is what I meant to say:

Won't the *actual* compatible ram be different from what the website says since the motherboard is not what it should be, and they detect it by what it should be? So like, the website will think I have that other aloe motherboard and find ram compatible with that, and not my actual one. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

babusca said:


> Ignore everything after the first sentence in my above post. I wish to edit it but you can't edit it after 15 minutes for whatever reason. Here is what I meant to say:
> 
> Won't the *actual* compatible ram be different from what the website says since the motherboard is not what it should be, and they detect it by what it should be? So like, the website will think I have that other aloe motherboard and find ram compatible with that, and not my actual one. If that makes any sense.


You should be able to put in the real motherboard by manufacturer also.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Well in that case, I'll have to find it manually instead of doing their scan thing, so my original question stands. Do you know what product line my pc is from?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

It's not from any product line, it is a refurbished PC from Future shop meaning that HP has substituted the motherboard, possibly a customer return with that other m/board that you now have in the case.

As stated earlier, if you check your invoice recepit and the details are different to what you have bought then there is a case for refund or exchange.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Try SIW to see if you can get the motherboard model #:
SIW Standalone Version description, System Resources Tune-Up Browse Page 4 Downloads List By Date | PCWorld | PCWorld


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxconn makes the motherboard fitted to that HP, along with many others for HP and probably thousands for other 'makers' across the years they've been making 'boards.

Does the BIOS screen show HP or Foxconn during boot?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> It's not from any product line, it is a refurbished PC from Future shop meaning that HP has substituted the motherboard, possibly a customer return with that other m/board that you now have in the case.
> 
> As stated earlier, if you check your invoice recepit and the details are different to what you have bought then there is a case for refund or exchange.


They shouldn't be able to do that, it was advertised as new. I didn't want a refurb, and I sure as hell didn't want to pay ~$900 for a computer with problems... Also, what exactly is an invoice receipt?



Rich-M said:


> Try SIW to see if you can get the motherboard model #:
> SIW Standalone Version description, System Resources Tune-Up Browse Page 4 Downloads List By Date | PCWorld | PCWorld


It only says Foxconn 2A92 1.01 under model & version



satrow said:


> Foxconn makes the motherboard fitted to that HP, along with many others for HP and probably thousands for other 'makers' across the years they've been making 'boards.
> 
> Does the BIOS screen show HP or Foxconn during boot?


The BIOS doesn't say any manufacturer's name (or at least I didn't see it), just the setttings.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> I've found your motherboard, just not where I expected.
> Foxconn 2a92 Mainboard Specs
> 
> According to HP, your specs is here -
> ...


As per the HP link - HP Pavilion p6741f Desktop PC Product Specifications which is your PC Case badge number but your motherboard is the foxconn, and probably the other hardware is also not the same as what you have) so how did it get into that PC referred in the link?

The invoice/receipt is the thing you get when you buy a product, a receipt for payment, proof of purchase. The receipt should have listed the full specs of the purchase as well as a warranty.

It doesn't matter what motherboard you got, your Video card is way below the specifications for minecraft and most other games, anyhow, and it doesn't matter how much extra ram you got, it won't help the game to work better. You need a better GPU.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Your motherboard preceded the one in the HP link, Foxconn just used a different motherboard in the same case when stocks ran out of your motherboard model type hence the same reference to the link.

If there was only one motherboard that could play all games then my first Pc I bought back in 1989 would be on my desk but then I couldn't have Windows 7 as my first PC only ran Dos 5. It had a 20mb hdd, 1mb video card, 512kb ram, and no cd/dvd drive, just a floppy drive.

When PC games are created, they are only about 10 mb in size, it's the conformity to other PC rigs that makes them so huge as well as the extra levels that people require, and all the cinematics (video) in between scenes.

My first PC game was Wolf 3d, it fit on to 2 x 1.44mb floppy disks. It had 9 levels with a secret level on each level (18 levels). Best Game ever. My current game I play is Ages of Empires I (Rise of Rome Expansion). It came out in 1995 and still works, even on Vista x32 but that game does not rely on any specific video card, or ram, or motherboard type whereas most games require a certain type of video card (GPU) and ram.

You don't need a latest model motherboard and souped up ram to play modern games, just make sure the video card is compliant to the game. 

You don't need 300 FPS, 30 to 40 FPS is good enough, and don't play for long hours otherwise you might end up like this guy - 
Taiwan teen dies after gaming for 40 hours - Yahoo!7


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

So I need a new video card? Do you think you guys could help me find a decent, compatible, and not too pricy one?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

A few ideas:
Newegg.com - XFX HD-667X-ZWF4 Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
Newegg.com - XFX Double D FX-775A-ZDP4 Radeon HD 7750 Black Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I'll go ahead and buy the 7750 when I get some money, as long as it is powerful enough to run today's games and keeps me set for a few years. Can it do that? Once I have this, will I be good to go for a while? Also, is it difficult to install one of these?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

babusca said:


> I think I'll go ahead and buy the 7750 when I get some money, as long as it is powerful enough to run today's games and keeps me set for a few years. Can it do that? Once I have this, will I be good to go for a while? Also, is it difficult to install one of these?


Not difficult at all, slide in slot and screw 1 screw in and you are done.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Not difficult at all, slide in slot and screw 1 screw in and you are done.


Alright 




babusca said:


> I think I'll go ahead and buy the 7750 when I get some money, as long as it is powerful enough to run today's games and keeps me set for a few years. Can it do that? Once I have this, will I be good to go for a while?


Well?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that card is fine for gaming....I suggested ATi because its an Amd board.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Makes sense.

Thank you all for your help! I'll get back to you when I get this card (hopefully within a couple of weeks) and tell you how it is.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great please do.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't bought the card yet (haven't saved up enough money quite yet), and to be honest I'm not entirely convinced replacing the card with a better one will fix it, because the issue even happens on very low end games that I KNOW I can handle with my current set-up because even my previous 10 year old computer could handle it just fine, and with the settings set to the lowest etc this new computer cannot. Also websites such as Can You Run It say I meet the minimum (and, in fact, surpass the recommended specs) of the games that I play.

Can somebody explain this to me? I don't understand. :s


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

bump.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, let's see if we can narrow it down to the card itself being faulty. Please strip down your system to the minimum required components. If you are uncomfortable doing this yourself, and by all indications of the thread that I have read you are, then you should try to find someone who is comfortable doing the steps. 



> Strip down your system to run only the bare essentials: one RAM module, the CPU, motherboard, one hard disk, one graphics card (or use onboard graphics if you have it), keyboard, mouse, and one monitor. See how the system behaves. If it is stable, add one piece of hardware back at a time until you get crashes again. Take notes of what hardware you add and how the system responds to the hardware changes.
> 
> *As you add and remove hardware, follow these steps for ESD safety:*
> 
> ...


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Well first you guys were saying it was a motherboard problem, then a RAM problem, then my graphics card wasn't good enough, and now it's faulty. Which is it? Do my games freeze because the graphics card isn't GOOD ENOUGH? Or because it is broken? SHOULD I be able to play games with this card?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I was merely pointing out that it was a possibility that the card may be faulty. Whether it is good enough for all your games is neither here nor there in the tests to see if the card is faulty. 

I was going by you saying that older games cause problems that the card exceeds the requirements for. It could be that other hardware is at fault and the card is fine. It could be that the card is at fault and other hardware is fine. 

Also, I do not particularly like joining a thread late in the game and then getting essentially yelled at by the OP. Thanks for that.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> I was merely pointing out that it was a possibility that the card may be faulty. Whether it is good enough for all your games is neither here nor there in the tests to see if the card is faulty.
> 
> I was going by you saying that older games cause problems that the card exceeds the requirements for. It could be that other hardware is at fault and the card is fine. It could be that the card is at fault and other hardware is fine.
> 
> Also, I do not particularly like joining a thread late in the game and then getting essentially yelled at by the OP. Thanks for that.


I wasn't yelling. If it seemed like I was, I apologize. I'm just really frustrated with this computer and I just want to know if my card is good enough to play these games and it shouldn't be freezing, or if the card is terrible and the whole freezing issue isn't surprising.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I can understand your frustration. Just felt it was taken out on me, but I appreciate that was not the intention. 

In my opinion from what I have seen with graphics cards myself, I would not expect the card itself to cause freezing unless it was faulty. I am not ruling out that it could be due to the card not meeting requirements, but to me, that scenario seems unlikely. In my experience, a faulty card may cause freezing, but a low end card will just cause slow performance in gaming. The graphics card memory, for instance, may cause the system to freeze if the memory is faulty. 

Other causes of system freezes: 
RAM
Power Supply
Motherboard
Other PCI cards
Software (software caused freezes are rare since the advent of XP, but they do occur from time to time).
CPU

If you strip down the system to run the bare essentials, that can help to determine which hardware is causing the freezing (if it is hardware; remember, software is still a minute possibility).


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it's time to collect some fresh data, this has gone on a long time now: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html please follow the post very carefully and attach the requested files please.

Has the graphics card ever been removed and refitted?


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

satrow said:


> I think it's time to collect some fresh data, this has gone on a long time now: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html please follow the post very carefully and attach the requested files please.
> 
> Has the graphics card ever been removed and refitted?


I have already run the memory tests etc, so I don't have to run them again, do I? There hasn't been any changes besides the new power supply.

And no, the graphics card has not been removed and refitted.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No, no need to run memory test again.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Please provide us with information as to why you are bumping the thread. You have not explained a reason why you still need help...

Have you refitted the graphics card at this time? Have you performed the hardware strip down? Results?

Thread bumping without information about steps you have done since the previous troubleshooting suggestions does not help us help you.


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> Please provide us with information as to why you are bumping the thread. You have not explained a reason why you still need help...
> 
> Have you refitted the graphics card at this time? Have you performed the hardware strip down? Results?
> 
> Thread bumping without information about steps you have done since the previous troubleshooting suggestions does not help us help you.


I bumped so that someone could analyze the BSOD data.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Video card is fine for minecraft as long as you not trying to 1080p and AA.

I looked at the last dump in the list, looking through the thread it does not appear you have uploaded the dumps previously?.

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80085f8248, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

Checking the error record of the address given fffffa80085f8248
Gives this result
1: kd> !errrec fffffa80085f8248
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa80085f8248
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id : 01cd8613fafd76a5
Severity : Fatal (1)
Length : 928
Creator : Microsoft
Notify Type : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp : 8/29/2012 18:28:06
Flags : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0 : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor @ fffffa80085f82c8
Section @ fffffa80085f83a0
Offset : 344
Length : 192
Flags : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity : Fatal

Proc. Type : x86/x64
Instr. Set : x64
Error Type : BUS error
Operation : Generic
Flags : 0x00
Level : 3
CPU Version : 0x0000000000100f43
Processor ID : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1 : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor @ fffffa80085f8310
Section @ fffffa80085f8460
Offset : 536
Length : 128
Flags : 0x00000000
Severity : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id : 43 0f 10 00 00 08 04 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0 @ fffffa80085f8460

===============================================================================
Section 2 : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor @ fffffa80085f8358
Section @ fffffa80085f84e0
Offset : 664
Length : 264
Flags : 0x00000000
Severity : Fatal

Error : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
Status : 0xfa00000000070f0f


It appears to be hardware possibly the CPU or CPU socket, another strange thing I see is a disabled AOD driver(AMD overdrive) Is this something you installed or disabled? I also see Fraps are you trying to record and play? If so I'm afraid the video card is not strong enough for that fraps takes a lot out of a system.




```
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.977
Loading Kernel Symbols
.................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80085f8248, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80085f8248, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031c46f0 fffff800`0311dca9 : fffffa80`085f8220 fffffa80`06a59b50 fffffa80`00000010 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`031c4c10 fffff800`02ffe547 : fffffa80`085f8220 fffff800`030782d8 fffffa80`06a59b50 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`031c4c40 fffff800`02f65945 : fffff800`030d9ae0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08636850 fffffa80`06a59b50 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`031c4c80 fffff800`02ee4841 : fffff880`01176e00 fffff800`02f65920 fffffa80`06a59b00 fffffa80`06a59b50 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`031c4cb0 fffff800`03171e6a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06a59b50 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06a2b9e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031c4d40 fffff800`02ecbec6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`06a59b50 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031c4d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031c5000 fffff880`031bf000 fffff880`03df66a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f92000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`014da000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Tue Mar 17 02:38:19 2009 (49BF455B)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c47000   amdsbs   amdsbs.sys   Fri Mar 20 14:36:03 2009 (49C3E213)
fffff880`0113b000 fffff880`01146000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01696000 fffff880`0169e000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`0168c000 fffff880`01696000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Wed Apr 18 22:19:15 2012 (4F8F7623)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168c000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Mon Jan 30 22:11:41 2012 (4F275BED)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00dbc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c9e000 fffff880`00cfc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010d0000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ac000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011a6000 fffff880`011f6000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Tue Mar 17 02:38:19 2009 (49BF455B)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016c9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011a6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01192000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013e7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`0192e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02e13000 fffff800`02e5c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019d7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff800`00bac000 fffff800`00bb6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`013b1000 fffff880`013cc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00c8a000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00dbc000 fffff880`00dd6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00f9b000 fffff880`00fa5000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019ce000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`015d0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff800`02e5c000 fffff800`03444000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0120e000 fffff880`013b1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`00fe5000 fffff880`00ffa000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fd8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`013cc000 fffff880`013dd000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00c9e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`019bc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`01982000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`010d8000 fffff880`0113b000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`016e1000 fffff880`018e4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0192e000 fffff880`0197a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`00e88000 fffff880`00f2c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2c000 fffff880`00f3b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f9b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## babusca (Jan 20, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The Video card is fine for minecraft as long as you not trying to 1080p and AA.
> 
> I looked at the last dump in the list, looking through the thread it does not appear you have uploaded the dumps previously?.
> 
> ...


I think I disabled AMD Overdrive to test if it would help the situation, and it did not. And no, I am not trying to record while playing.


----------

